# Critical Skills Visa



## maneddyz (Feb 22, 2021)

Which month applications DHA are processing? Critical Skills Visa. Any one who recently received his Visa


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

When and where did you submit your application?


----------



## ReboPre (Mar 20, 2021)

maneddyz said:


> Which month applications DHA are processing? Critical Skills Visa. Any one who recently received his Visa


Hi 
I applied for a critical skills visa 3 weeks ago in Pretoria. Got it within 15days.


----------



## maneddyz (Feb 22, 2021)

ReboPre said:


> Hi
> I applied for a critical skills visa 3 weeks ago in Pretoria. Got it within 15days.





ReboPre said:


> Hi
> I applied for a critical skills visa 3 weeks ago in Pretoria. Got it within 15days.


I hope you were , applying for extention , not from scrash right. Hope it was not first application right


----------

